
Akka 2.2.0 released – distributed, concurrent applications on the JVM - mweibel
http://letitcrash.com/post/54995640292/akka-2-2-0-released
======
jjm
Thanks for the hard work! One of my favorite libs!

------
lmm
Looking forward to typed channels. I always found it very unfortunate that a
scala library would throw away the language's wonderful type safety.

~~~
DannoHung
This wasn't really possible until the addition of the Macro and enhanced
reflection systems in the most recent versions of Scala. Type information
isn't stable across all runtime environments. They had to come up with a way
to generate proper types for distribution on the fly.

Someone correct me if I'm mischaracterizing this please. I'm only a little
familiar with the new typed channels.

------
ExpiredLink
So what's the advantage of Akka compared to Remote Stateless Session Beans?

~~~
bad_user
Akka's Actors are different from EJB's remote session beans. There is some
usage overlap, as both Akka and EJB provide a way to do remote procedure
calls, however there are differences in the approaches used. For me the Actor
model [1] is saner.

Also, Actors aren't only about RPC. All my actors are in the same process,
being a capable multi-threading model. And Akka isn't only about Actors
anymore. Scala's Future/Promise interfaces were nurtured in Akka and Akka
2.2.0 includes a cool foundation for asynchronous I/O [2], being an
alternative to Netty and Mina.

It's an awesome library.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actor_model](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Actor_model)

[2] [http://doc.akka.io/docs/akka/2.2.0/scala/io-
tcp.html](http://doc.akka.io/docs/akka/2.2.0/scala/io-tcp.html)

------
saryant
I'm _very_ excited about Akka cluster. The company I work for plans on
leveraging this in a big way. Most of our backend is already running on Akka
and we've had terrific success with it so far.

------
knv
Is Akka supposed to do what OTP is doing for Erlang?

~~~
yummyfajitas
Near as I can tell, Akka is supposed to be Erlang for Java/Scala. OTP would be
a layer on top of Akka.

~~~
jerf
It looks like they've got OTP-like functionality:
[http://doc.akka.io/docs/akka/2.2.0/scala/fault-
tolerance.htm...](http://doc.akka.io/docs/akka/2.2.0/scala/fault-
tolerance.html)

